# Grizzly G1276 Combo Sander



## RandyM (Jul 5, 2011)

Guys, I lucked out for once. I got this Craig's List deal for $450. It was never used, I had to do all the first time set-ups. Sometimes life is good.  This is a great up-grade from my little Delta.

At first I was concerned that the 1750 RPM was the wrong choice for metal. Now I think I will be OK. Do any of you guys use the 3500 RPM model for metal? What do you use for deburring?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=550001


----------



## RandyM (Jul 8, 2011)

> author=dalee link=topic=2685.msg18375#msg18375 date=1310131638
> Hi,
> 
> Great pick up! These things are great for hand shaping radii and tweaking angles. I really wish I had one. I think a 1750 motor should be fine. Everyone here talked me out of using a 3450rpm motor for a home built disc sander.
> ...



Thanks Dale,
Can you give more detail on this, you know, the pros and cons of 1750 vs 3500 RPMs for metal? Or is there a thread you can reference? Any additional info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## HMF (Jul 11, 2011)

Randy,

Great score on a $725 machine!

Those are awesome to have. I bought a bear up Toolcraft for $75, but it needs a ton of work (not that good of a machine when new).

I would go with the slower speed 1725- same as the max lathe speed. Holland in his lathe video for AGI sharpens HSS lathe tools on a machine like that, except of course, he uses the Buzzcraft or whatever the top of the line machine maker is called. Those combo machines are awesome to have.

Best,

Nelson


----------



## RandyM (Jul 11, 2011)

> author=dalee link=topic=2685.msg18597#msg18597 date=1310396847
> You are using coated products aren't you? It will make your discs and belts work better and longer when working with hard materials like steels.



You know, I don't think I am. Which coatings would you recommend? I am all ears. Thanks for your input, I greatly appreciate your knowledge.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW! Great info Dalee. I have always been a 3M guy, they definitely make quality. I really believe in the saying "You get what you pay for". The cheap stuff just doesn't last or work as well. Thanks again for the great info.


----------

